# Corn Cob Pellets...



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2017)

I just received a flyer from Todd.....  25% off for Turkey Day Special...
Soooooo, being the procrastinator I am, and looking to save money, I decided it was time to order some Cob pellets and give them a try....
Well, it appears he has discontinued Corn Cob pellets...
The nearest Tractor Supply is 150 miles.... 
Amazon is ... $45 for 40 pounds..  and I'm not sure if the quality is as good as "Best Cob" pellets from TS.... 
Anyone know about "Get Cob" pellets ????


And it's not like I'm running out of pellets soon....  about 50#'s.... +/-


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2017)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!! Discontinuing them?????? NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2017)

Pop's has mentioned he uses Best Cob.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/bestcob®-corn-cob-pellets-for-amnps.149282/


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2017)

Me no find cob pellets anywhere.....

 A-MAZE-N-PELLETS STANDARD - 2LB 

Standard BBQ Pellet Flavors:

Cherry
Hickory
Maple
Oak
Pitmaster's Choice - Cherry, Hickory, & Maple Blend


*MSRP: $7.99*

Our Price: $6.99
*
Sale Price: $5.99*
_*
You save $2.00!*_








  A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 2LB 
Specialty BBQ Pellet Flavors:

Alder
Apple
Chili Pepper Spice
Italian Spice - Rosemary, Thyme, Basil
Mesquite
Pecan


*MSRP: $8.99*

Our Price: $7.99
*
Sale Price: $6.99*
_*
You save $2.00!*_








  A-MAZE-N PELLETS STANDARD - 5LB 
Standard BBQ Pellet Flavors:

Cherry
Hickory
Maple
Oak
Pitmasters Choice - Cherry, Hickory, Maple


*MSRP: $17.99*

Our Price: $15.99
*
Sale Price: $12.99*
_*
You save $5.00!*_








  A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB 
Specialty BBQ Pellet Flavors:

Alder
Apple
Chili Pepper Spice
Garlic Spice
Italian Spice - Rosemary, Thyme, Basil
Mesquite
Pecan


*MSRP: $19.99*

Our Price: $16.99
*
Sale Price: $14.99*
_*
You save $5.00!*_








  A-MAZE-N-PELLETS STANDARD - 20LB 
Standard BBQ Pellet Flavors:

Cherry
Hickory
Maple
Oak
Pitmaster's Choice - Cherry, Hickory, & Maple Blend


*MSRP: $44.99*

Our Price: $39.99
*
Sale Price: $24.99*
_*
You save $20.00!*_








  A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 20LB 
Specialty BBQ Pellet Flavors:

Alder
Apple
Mesquite
Pecan


*MSRP: $49.99*

Our Price: $44.99
*
Sale Price: $29.99*
_*
You save $20.00!*_


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2017)

There's no where even near me that has cob pellets. Todd was my only source. I have two 2# bags left. Not good!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 22, 2017)

Spiced pellets? Never heard of such a thing.Never smoked with cob,what's it taste like?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Spiced pellets? Never heard of such a thing.Never smoked with cob,what's it taste like?



Its a mild mellow smoke, and it makes the best bacon ever!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 22, 2017)

Very sweet. Not much of a flavor really. Personally, I wasn't much of a fan. It wasn't bad, but I just prefer others.
I probably have 5# left of Todds corn cob that I wont ever use.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 23, 2017)

Well I guess I lucked out.  Just bought 5 pounds if Todd's cob pellets but I guess Edmonton's a bit far fir you guys to drive.
Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 23, 2017)

Dave, a Tractor Supply just opened up near me in Monroe, but that's probably the one you're talking about. Forty pounds for $10. Do you ever get to this side of the pass?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2017)

Nope...  There's one in Idaho... Just across the line...

Do you know if they have Best Cob Pellets ???   My buddy is coming over for the "orchard deer hunt" in January...   I know he won't be taking the North Cross.....  Probably coming through Monroe...


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 23, 2017)

Dave, had to go out to the garage to look at the bag, but yes, they are Best Cob pellets.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/best-cob-premium-horse-bedding?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks very much...   NOW to call in a favor...


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 24, 2017)

I got the flier for the sale too. I went to order 20# of apple pellets. Real good price with the discount. The deal breaker was the $22.49 for shipping. More than the pellets! Looks like TS and corn cob instead.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2017)

I always order $50 to get free shipping...  makes it worthwhile to get his quality pellets....


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 24, 2017)

I've never tried smoking with corn but this year I had a modest little harvest of homegrown red popcorn. I need to take the kernels off the cobs anyway so I think I'll try running some cobs in the offset.


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 24, 2017)

daveomak said:


> I always order $50 to get free shipping...  makes it worthwhile to get his quality pellets....


Totally forgot about that. My mistake.  I just got 60# from Todd just needed some apple to top supply off. I'll just order more. Can't have too many pellets, right.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 11, 2017)

TSC is a few blocks from home and picked up a sack of best cob.  I used them to season my new MES and used an AMNPS.  Question: do cob pellets burn at similar rate as other pellets or faster?  I am still dialing in my new setup but barely got 3 hours from 2 rows on the AMNPS (MES set to 275F).  I placed it on far left of lowest rack farthest from element.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2017)

Turn the temp down....  You should smoke meat below 160 F...


----------



## tallbm (Dec 11, 2017)

zwiller said:


> TSC is a few blocks from home and picked up a sack of best cob.  I used them to season my new MES and used an AMNPS.  Question: do cob pellets burn at similar rate as other pellets or faster?  I am still dialing in my new setup but barely got 3 hours from 2 rows on the AMNPS (MES set to 275F).  I placed it on far left of lowest rack farthest from element.



There is a chance your pellets caught fire and jumped rows.  This can happen until you figure out your setup.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes, 275F is hot but that's what Masterbuilt spec'd for the burn in.  I plan to try lower temps soon and see if that helps.  I  may also have loaded it a bit more than I should and it jumped.  It was still the best smoke I ever generated in years of fooling with charcoal and gas just went hot and heavy about an hour in.   

So the consensus is cob pellets should burn about the same?  That's what I think, due to the pelletization.


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 11, 2017)

I just used a tray full of corn cob pellets. They seemed to burn twice as fast as my wood does.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 12, 2017)

Ran 2 rows as a test last night at 160F and I think I was getting about 4 hours per row.  I peeked at 3 and was working perfectly and not even to the corner yet.  It got too late for me to watch...  I gave up at about 5 hours.  Easily the best TBS I ever got and MES held perfect temps.  Totally digging the cob.  Excited!


----------



## zwiller (Dec 13, 2017)

Smoked some bologna last night 160F and got 4 hours on a single row.  I totally get the love about the AMNPS now.  All the raves about it seemed a bit over the top but that thing is legitimately amazing.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 13, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Smoked some bologna last night 160F and got 4 hours on a single row.  I totally get the love about the AMNPS now.  All the raves about it seemed a bit over the top but that thing is legitimately amazing.



Congrats on the success!!!  Once a person figures out the AMNPS with their setup then it only gets better and better.
I imagine you may rave when you put that Brisket or Pork Butt in at 10pm and then wake up the next morning to find it is ready or still smoking and cooking without any babysitting :D

Those peaceful overnight or super long super low and slow smokes (bacon, sausage, etc.) will now be a much more painless option for you and might actually get on your radar if they weren't on their before now that you can set and forget :D


----------



## zwiller (Dec 13, 2017)

[QUOTE="tallbm, post: 1777478, member: 121364"
Those peaceful overnight or super long super low and slow smokes (bacon, sausage, etc.) will now be a much more painless option for you and might actually get on your radar if they weren't on their before now that you can set and forget :D[/QUOTE]

Very true words.  That stuff is totally on my radar now.  Also, thanks to perusing your heatermeter thread I feel a little better about an overnight smoke (hi limit safety).  I am the oldest son of a retired Fire Captain...


----------



## tallbm (Dec 13, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Very true words.  That stuff is totally on my radar now.  Also, thanks to perusing your heatermeter thread I feel a little better about an overnight smoke (hi limit safety).  I am the oldest son of a retired Fire Captain...



My Heatermeter PID controller gives me a lot of flexibility.  Along with the MES safety rollout limit switch to cut temp if exceeding the limit, I can set high and low temp alarms on the HeaterMeter probes so if he smoker probe goes above or below it will wake me up :)

I love the thing!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2017)

Boy Howdy !!!!   They arrived....   I'm looking forward to smoking with cob...  
My buddy in Anacortes picked up a bag, took them goose hunting down on the Or. Wa. border along the Columbia River..  Handed them over to my buddy that owns a Stihl shop....  He dropped them off this morning on his way home... 
It's nice to save $35...   He did promise they would be here by the New Year... 


..............................................


----------

